# Google maps or waze? (Poll included)



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

I like the social aspect of waze (red light cameras, police detected, speed limit shown, construction/traffic, etc), but feel like google maps is much more stable and also shows which side of the road the destination is located.

I also feel google maps layout is superior and more aesthetically pleasing than waze. Since google bought them a while back, it would be fantastic if they somehow could integrate all of the social aspects of waze and put it into Google maps with google's layout!

Waze can also be buggy/laggy (unlike google maps) and also takes some weird back roads to avoid traffic which passengers often question or say "hey, you shouldn't turn there." 

Thoughts? Which one do you guys use as your primary navigation?

(sorry if this is a repeated subject!)


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I use Google Maps because it shows what lane I ought to be in which can be great in unfamiliar areas. It's also got traffic as well.
Waze just doesn't seem to offer anything extra that I'd really need. Construction zones around here have been pretty much the same for months/years and G.Maps will route around it if it causes traffic to back up.
Cameras/police are pretty irrelevant while Ubering since I'm driving conservatively anyway.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Are both Waze and GM better than the Uber Nav?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

jothopo said:


> Are both Waze and GM better than the Uber Nav?


Drastically, yes.


----------



## northerngirl1984 (Jan 21, 2017)

The thing I like about Waze is you can switch up the voices -- which riders seem to enjoy.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

northerngirl1984 said:


> The thing I like about Waze is you can switch up the voices -- which riders seem to enjoy.


I tried the Madea voice on waze once.

But apart from waze is crappy. Google maps is way better. Only thing about Google maps is they always take you the back way to a business or hotels but still get you there. Also it seems to mess up on gated community and take you on the closed gates. But rest is very good with maps .


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Waze 10000%

The routing in Waze will help you earn more $ by avoiding traffic, accidents, and other hazards. You'll get your rides done faster and that means more rides per hour. Your passengers will appreciate faster pickups, shorter times in the car.

Also, being able to save Favorite's makes getting out of unfamiliar neighborhoods faster.

Please LOVE the James May (The Grand Tour) voice, he's hilarious.

Never switching back.

Someone said it doesn't show which side of the road, but it does.

Plus Waze has an editor... Something not right on the map? Just update it. Ever tried updating google maps? good luck.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Waze is owned by Google and maps pulls data from waze. Your earnings has nothing to do with maps you use. Its like saying lower prices means more rides and more earnings.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

I use Waze pretty much 100% of the time now. Google Maps does have a cleaner layout, but Waze is a better overall app. Waze helps me make more money than Google Maps.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Google Maps tells me what lane to be in and doesn't take as long to figure out what direction I'm headed in, unlike Waze. Don't try doing a U-turn in Waze.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

If google owns waze, why does waze have pop up ads and google maps does not?


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Yesterday and today I used both apps and concluded that I prefer google maps because of lane assist. Waze is a little more fun, I really like the 3D option and the different voice options, but sometimes lane assist is ace. Waze is behind in this, even Uber nav has lane assist.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> If google owns waze, why does waze have pop up ads and google maps does not?


I don't know about the pop-up ads,I use Google Maps.I do know Google is pure Android just like my phone.No bloatware for me thank you.LOL


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

jothopo said:


> Yesterday and today I used both apps and concluded that I prefer google maps because of lane assist. Waze is a little more fun, I really like the 3D option and the different voice options, but sometimes lane assist is ace. Waze is behind in this, even Uber nav has lane assist.


I use the Waze app with a Bluetooth headset. Those audio cues keeps me from staring at the GPS. Plus Waze helps with those pesky red light cameras and spoed traps and if there is an accident on your route. Google Maps is a bit behind. Google Maps is a little better for late night driving where there is pretty much zero traffic.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

When there is s lot of traffic out there Waze during non traffic times google maps


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

northerngirl1984 said:


> The thing I like about Waze is you can switch up the voices -- which riders seem to enjoy.


Dont you use blue tooth so riders don't hear the gps while talking or listening to music


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I use Google Maps on Android, a bluetooth headset, and an app that redirects all audio to the headset. I usually drive the commute shifts and lunch rush for delivery, and avoid downtown as much as possible. Google Maps handles traffic in these cases well enough for my purposes. 
If you work downtown a lot, I suspect Waze and the ability for users to enter in road closures would be very useful..especially if you normally drive major events.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I like to using the google maps because my rate very high, 5 star all the way. One time a pax used waze maps trying to go to the airport, he look at my google maps is 5 minutes faster than his waze map and he told me stick with my google maps. also google maps is eat less enternet data . I got 5 star weekly report from Uber so I alright with google maps.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Waze tries to outsmart traffic too much. It will randomly change the route and pax think you have no idea what you are doing.


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

The only reason to use Waze it is that it loads faster than Google maps. That's is a big difference when you are driving.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (Dec 1, 2016)

Both apps have their pros and cons. Although Waze has more options and interactive abilities, I prefer Google because it has a clean, basic layout.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I prefer Google Maps. Less cluttered compared to Waze.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

jothopo said:


> Are both Waze and GM better than the Uber Nav?


Rather use a paper map than that uber nav crap


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> I like the social aspect of waze (red light cameras, police detected, speed limit shown, construction/traffic, etc), but feel like google maps is much more stable and also shows which side of the road the destination is located.
> 
> I also feel google maps layout is superior and more aesthetically pleasing than waze. Since google bought them a while back, it would be fantastic if they somehow could integrate all of the social aspects of waze and put it into Google maps with google's layout!
> 
> ...


I would rather use Google but I am forced to use Waze as I cannot get Google to speak above a whisper on my iPhone .


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Uber/Lyft = Google maps
Personal driving = Waze

I'm not a fan of the ads that pop up on waze when I stop at red lights and such.
I do like their prompts about police ahead, road hazards, etc.


----------



## mattrobo (Jan 5, 2018)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> The only reason to use Waze it is that it loads faster than Google maps. That's is a big difference when you are driving.


I've had the opposite experience. Google Maps loads about 3 times faster for me. Waze gets hung up upon loading a lot, a lot of useless information has to be loaded.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Waze makes longhauls easier.

That said stock waze SUCKS.

Settings:
North up always
Night mode always (especially important on true-black-not-backlit amoled screens)
2D mode locked
No obnoxious alerts only traffic and closures
Sound OFF
Routing: fastest (choose third option with pax)


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Google: "_Take 12th Ave to Washington St, then take a left and go 1/2 mile to 17th Ave_"
Waze: "_You can save 12 seconds by cutting through Joe Peterson's living room, then taking a left hand turn over 4 lanes of traffic. Dooooo iiiiitttttt."_


----------



## southerndraw (Nov 5, 2017)

I use Waze.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I use Waze simply because it is the only one I can hear with an iPhone


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

langhornedriver said:


> (sorry if this is a repeated subject!)


This is a subject that will stay open for ever!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

waze calibrates way faster, google takes forever, both arent automatic like uber nav, uber nav calibrates fast too and has turning lanes unlike waze, waze gui is a mess though, think uber nav is the best overall since its baked in.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> The only reason to use Waze it is that it loads faster than Google maps. That's is a big difference when you are driving.


Exactly! When you get into a big city and have to do two quick turns one after another Waze seems to outrun Google in this situation. It can be the difference of sometimes 10 min by the time you loop around from the error!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

unPat said:


> Waze is owned by Google and maps pulls data from waze. Your earnings has nothing to do with maps you use. Its like saying lower prices means more rides and more earnings.


Waze gives you the 3 route options, often one route will make the driver almost twice as much (but take the same amount of time as the other two routes).

It definitely increases my earnings - no doubt about it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Waze gives you the 3 route options, often one route will make the driver almost twice as much (but take the same amount of time as the other two routes).
> 
> It definitely increases my earnings - no doubt about it.


Just click on the grey line on gmaps.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Waze helps protect against cops hiding in shadows to give tickets like pork hides in muds. 

Google Maps is great for features and less annoyances than Waze.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

I only use Google maps for personal use. Like looking for establishments, ie. Restaurants, parks, hotels etc. Because it includes all info like websites, time of operation...

I use Waze for work like ride sharing or delivery. It is less annoying when it comes to directions.

It feels like, “Google maps”, is like a nagging b!+(H... who can’t shut up, like a back sit driver, who keeps telling me, to make a left on the next intersection, a 100 times all the time!!!


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Someone else posted a similar question. From that thread, I use Waze. It has a taxi mode that (9 out of 10 times) takes me in a route so that the passenger is let out on the correct side of the road, entering and exiting my car on the right side.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Sariandan said:


> Someone else posted a similar question. From that thread, I use Waze. It has a taxi mode that (9 out of 10 times) takes me in a route so that the passenger is let out on the correct side of the road, entering and exiting my car on the right side.


Woah, I had never thought to look at the vehicle types... I may enable this as I like that option a lot.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I've tried to use Waze a few times and I can't stand it. There is a slight lag between where you are and where the app thinks you are. Google has a much cleaner look and is a lot easier to follow when you're in unfamiliar locations.



MykUberBoy said:


> It feels like, "Google maps", is like a nagging b!+(H... who can't shut up, like a back sit driver, who keeps telling me, to make a left on the next intersection, a 100 times all the time!!!


You can turn off the audible directions.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Brunch said:


> I've tried to use Waze a few times and I can't stand it. There is a slight lag between where you are and where the app thinks you are. Google has a much cleaner look and is a lot easier to follow when you're in unfamiliar locations.
> 
> You can turn off the audible directions.


Yes you can... but what is the point of turn by turn directions, without looking on your phone?(eyes on the road at all times)


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

When I start work I reset my phone. First start Waze then turn on Uber and Lyft.


I use both Google Maps and Waze at the same time. 


I use Waze in the background. 
I only have alerts set to speak for Police, Red Light Cameras and Accidents. 

I use Google Maps as my main navigation. 
I like the way GM runs on my phone.

Pax seem to like it so far and ask how I do it when running Google Maps.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Google Maps, unless traffic is very heavy (and in summer with significant construction projects and utility work)...then I use Waze as it seems to do better with routing around messes


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

I've noticed cross-pollination in these apps over the last few updates. I use the nav app so I don't have to switch back to it while driving. The preview of turns after drop off helps too.

I dislike being told to keep straight and route #s instead of names. Waze pop-ups are distracting, and I figure if I need to know where the popo is I shouldn't be a driver.

So I kinda hate them all. But if I could take the best of each of them I'd have the perfect man. I mean app.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Today WAZE network was down... so I switched to Google... I might stay with Google for awhile. What kind of GPS that network can be down at time!


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Garmin is the way to go. It shows actual pictures of what the freeway entrances and exits look like, and shows you which lane you're supposed to be in


----------

